# Need driftwood advice :3



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

ADVICE** oops .__. I'm retarded.

So the title didnt really explain it well  I have driftwood in my 100 gal tank I am going to attach slate to but for now its being held down by this grate thing (so it doesnt float up and touch canopy lights)









^^ Selling/Trading all plants and changing gravel to clay or flourite so excuse tank nastyness =(

to get to the point i'm trying to make it look like a submergred tree IMHO it really looks like it but the right part isnt tall enough so it doesnt touch ground.

I have a top piece of it I cut off (cut too much off D= ) that I could put ontop and cover with moss so you cant see I cut it before ._. Or, I could put this other piece of driftwood underneath to fill, or maybe rocks and put moss covering it =. basically i'm looking for any ideas to fill that spot


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Screw some suction cups into the flat bottom parts with stainless steel screws and suction it to the bare bottom of the tank. Then cover the base with some substrate. It will look like a submerged stump. 

If you want to fill in the gap (which will now be at the top of the tank) plant something you like behind it. I would use Val myself.

Looks good.


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

ryno1974 said:


> Screw some suction cups into the flat bottom parts with stainless steel screws and suction it to the bare bottom of the tank. Then cover the base with some substrate. It will look like a submerged stump.
> 
> If you want to fill in the gap (which will now be at the top of the tank) plant something you like behind it. I would use Val myself.
> 
> Looks good.


 good idea about the cution cups, never thought of that  maybe i can fill it with plants and noone will see that its empty there X3 I was totally think Val actually ;D hehe

Oh and once the left is at the bottom the driftwood wont touch the tip of the water which wont look as nice =( Maybe i'll but some of the top part I cut off the top back on >.< I wanna get some moss for it :3


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I saw get some rocks and smaller pieces of driftwood and cover with moss. Mix it in so it looks more natural like it originally grew there. Plus, if you leave it up there, it'll provide some hiding spaces for fish. They can swim through it as well. If you ever get some plecos, they'll take over that spot for sure.

The thing about suction cups is they will eventually get brittle and fail. I'd avoid that option...


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> I saw get some rocks and smaller pieces of driftwood and cover with moss. Mix it in so it looks more natural like it originally grew there. Plus, if you leave it up there, it'll provide some hiding spaces for fish. They can swim through it as well. If you ever get some plecos, they'll take over that spot for sure.
> 
> The thing about suction cups is they will eventually get brittle and fail. I'd avoid that option...


I'm going to drill slate on the longer left half and bury it with lots of gravel (or whatever I replace it with) and I think rocks driftwood together with moss underneath the right side would be an awesome idea aswell  it'll take time to fill out but it'll probably look really nice when its done ^o^ Oh and the left side is all a cave but you cants see it. There ALOT of tunnles and twists and the midde is naturally hollow  Ill fill with driftwood and rocks but try to not fill the middle area so it keep the natural cave thing. The koi veil has claimed it  got a long fin albino pleco today


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

Angelic said:


> I'm going to drill slate on the longer left half and bury it with lots of gravel (or whatever I replace it with) and I think rocks driftwood together with moss underneath the right side would be an awesome idea aswell  it'll take time to fill out but it'll probably look really nice when its done ^o^ Oh and the left side is all a cave but you cants see it. There ALOT of tunnles and twists and the midde is naturally hollow  Ill fill with driftwood and rocks but try to not fill the middle area so it keep the natural cave thing. The koi veil has claimed it  got a long fin albino pleco today


The slate and gravel idea is a good one, It's what I do with stubborn driftwood pieces. I really like the sound of your idea, It should look beautiful once it has started to grow in. Did you just happen to find that awesome piece of driftwood? It's like perfect, If I ever start like an amazon tank I'd be aiming for the same thing I think. Keep us updated, looking great so far! cute angels too


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Twiggles said:


> The slate and gravel idea is a good one, It's what I do with stubborn driftwood pieces. I really like the sound of your idea, It should look beautiful once it has started to grow in. Did you just happen to find that awesome piece of driftwood? It's like perfect, If I ever start like an amazon tank I'd be aiming for the same thing I think. Keep us updated, looking great so far! cute angels too


Yes I found it at my trailer. Theres actually a bunch more but you literally would need to chain them up and rip them out with a truck 0_o i reallly like it too  Looks like a tree for sure  Just need to find some moss D=


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I fixed the spelling on your title!


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

Well it looks like it was well worth it, I wonder what kind of tree it's from .. For moss you should try simple java moss if you can get some, you'll have boatloads of it before you know it lol. What kind of lighting are you using, and what are some of the other plants you have there?


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Twiggles said:


> Well it looks like it was well worth it, I wonder what kind of tree it's from .. For moss you should try simple java moss if you can get some, you'll have boatloads of it before you know it lol. What kind of lighting are you using, and what are some of the other plants you have there?


I havent found any java moss yet. BAs was selling some on wood for 40 dollars D= so im like NO WAY am I paying that =( I have about, 200 watts right now so thatd be 2 watts per g =. still got room in my canopy to add more lights which ill probably do 

I got cabomba, xtra large amazon swords,Ludwigia repens x arcuata?,water sprite, crypt,hygro corymbosa,val and I cant remember the others X3 I`ll post some pics to see if people can ID them


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

boiling it and then keeping it in water works
but your driftwood looks pretty big


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

arinsi said:


> boiling it and then keeping it in water works
> but your driftwood looks pretty big


Its too big. It'll take atleast a year, really lol its like 2 feet wide XD It take up (width wise) Half of a 100 gal


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Where did you find that large DW...it's very nice


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> Where did you find that large DW...it's very nice


At my trailer park ;3 there was much more but it needed to be pulled out with a chain and truck or cut with a chainsaw  They were MONSTEROUS! 
Basically yeaarrs ago before we got a trailer there someone used it to make a huge fence or something and it was covered with plants from being there so long. There was like atleast ten to twelve feet of 3-4 foot driftwood. I actually cut this piece shorter but sadly too short T-T

All the pieces were grey from age and its been in my tank for a couple weeks and barely any tannins have even came out of it. Way sweeter than anything at the pet stores i've been at only issue is I dont know what tree its from  But its soo dead I doubt it really matters.


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> I fixed the spelling on your title!


oh by the way thanks  You saved me from feeling stupid D: lol. I saw the typo and I was like "NOO! How do I fix it?!" XD aha.

>> oh and about the DW again. I'll take pics of the rest when I go back to the trailer X3 maybe the owner will let me take them if he doesnt know how much they are worth lol. Then I'll just give them away since I dont know what wood it is but like I said its super old


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> I saw get some rocks and smaller pieces of driftwood and cover with moss. Mix it in so it looks more natural like it originally grew there. Plus, if you leave it up there, it'll provide some hiding spaces for fish. They can swim through it as well. If you ever get some plecos, they'll take over that spot for sure.
> 
> The thing about suction cups is they will eventually get brittle and fail. I'd avoid that option...


The suction cups will eventually fail, but by the time they do the wood will be water logged and will not move anyway. It just keeps it in place while it soaks.

And OP, what does XD and X3 mean? You seem to have it in every one of your posts


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

ryno1974 said:


> The suction cups will eventually fail, but by the time they do the wood will be water logged and will not move anyway. It just keeps it in place while it soaks.
> 
> And OP, what does XD and X3 mean? You seem to have it in every one of your posts


oh lol its like faces similiar to  and  It like squinty eyes lol and the one with the three is like a kitty mouth. basically look at it sideways like the other smilies. If that makes sense. I guess its because i'm on the net too much and assume everyone knows what it means. Basically its another pointless smiley face, lol


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

You're in luck...I have an over grown 10 gal with tons of java moss might be mixed with christmas moss as well. There's also riccia if you don't mind. You can have some if you like.


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Really  Awesome! Dont you work right by big als? You think you could sneak some uinto work so I can stop by and get some ;D Cause I cant drive out to missisauga right now T-T It'd make my tank to pretty lol. It is in serious need of foreground plants lol


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> You're in luck...I have an over grown 10 gal with tons of java moss might be mixed with christmas moss as well. There's also riccia if you don't mind. You can have some if you like.


Hey buddy,

Any chance I can have a bit.



Angelic said:


> Really  Awesome! Dont you work right by big als? You think you could sneak some uinto work so I can stop by and get some ;D Cause I cant drive out to missisauga right now T-T It'd make my tank to pretty lol. It is in serious need of foreground plants lol


Please make sure you update the pictures, looks great so far.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Hopefully the wood isn't an evergreen. I use stainless steel screws through holes in rock at the bottom. The bowed log in the centre is done that way.


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Well i know 1oo percent its not pine but I cant say for sure it isnt evergreen. Its extremely dead though like the whole outside is grey (when dry)and I also cut a huge part of and no smell came from it =.


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Tbird said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> Any chance I can have a bit.
> 
> Please make sure you update the pictures, looks great so far.


No! My moss ;3 I kid hehe and thanks but that pic is NASTY! I started to redo it and i'll take a pic tommorow since im at my friends house ofr the night


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Angelic said:


> No! My moss ;3 I kid hehe and thanks but that pic is NASTY! I started to redo it and i'll take a pic tommorow since im at my friends house ofr the night


LOL....just a bit of what you don't take. 

You decide how you are going to set it up yet? You could get some slate, set it up vertically so its an inch or two higher then the gravel, around the stump and fill with more gravel. This will then elevate where you are putting the stump.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Yes of course, there's enough for both of you guys.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> Yes of course, there's enough for both of you guys.


Thanks buddy!!

Angelic  hahaha J/K


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Bad quality(pic from blackberry). I'm getting rid of all of the plants and replacing them with other stuff but its OK for now. I think I need another filter =( cause the one I have doesnt filter as much as i'd like it to.

The white thing is a mystery snail X3 lol. All the gravel is uneven but theres no point in fixing it cause im gonna be moving the plants and adding new ones so anyways.Also wanna do all that soon so i can add some foreground plants. The oes bought are in my 10 gal for now XD


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Tbird said:


> Thanks buddy!!
> 
> Angelic  hahaha J/K


I was kidding aswell >w< Maybe we should all meet up and get it at once so qucci doesnt have to bring it to work more than once aha


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Angelic said:


> I was kidding aswell >w< Maybe we should all meet up and get it at once so qucci doesnt have to bring it to work more than once aha


lol no worries, I don't live too far from Tbird. I'll probably meet up with him on the weekend.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Angelic said:


> I was kidding aswell >w< Maybe we should all meet up and get it at once so qucci doesnt have to bring it to work more than once aha





gucci17 said:


> lol no worries, I don't live too far from Tbird. I'll probably meet up with him on the weekend.


Sounds good D! Maybe we can all meet up at the Hamilton auction.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Tbird said:


> Sounds good D! Maybe we can all meet up at the Hamilton auction.


Wasn't the hamilton auction last Sunday?


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

nope, its october 3rd


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

ah ok cool...so next week


----------



## Liquid_Pyro (Oct 2, 2009)

I have just used a combination of big rocks and fishing line to hold down driftwood in the past...the fishling line is pretty much invisible and easily covered with plants...I wouldn't worry that you cut you piece too short, it will look fine that way, in my opinion...


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> ah ok cool...so next week


mhm  you going?


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Tbird said:


> Sounds good D! Maybe we can all meet up at the Hamilton auction.


Im going  Maybe i'll see you there ^_^


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Riceburner said:


> Hopefully the wood isn't an evergreen. I use stainless steel screws through holes in rock at the bottom. The bowed log in the centre is done that way.


I like your tank by the way  The wood looks really nice too. What is the wood,out of curiousity ?


----------

